# Predator 2



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Some more shots of Chrissy.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Such a pretty kitty! Great shots


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW - you take gorgeous photos! What kind of camera are you using?
Very pretty subject matter, too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those shots are amazing!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

not a cat person ........ but wow what amazing pics !!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

LifeOfRiley said:


> What kind of camera are you using?


An outdated Nikon D200. I plan to upgrade in the next few weeks.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hearts of Gold said:


> An outdated Nikon D200. I plan to upgrade in the next few weeks.


out dated ?? still got mine along with a d90 and I won't part with it, it's a brilliant camera


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, your cat is awesome.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

davebeech said:


> out dated ?? still got mine along with a d90 and I won't part with it, it's a brilliant camera


Thank's Dave, even the new Nikon "Base" camera the D3200 is very inexpensive for what it offers. One outstanding sensor (24 megapixels) for $580.00 street price.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Chrissy is beautiful. Nice photo's 

20 years ago I thought cats were just pests. My wife and I took in a pregnant stray that decided she liked us :uhoh: and raised and placed her kittens in loving homes. We still have 2 from the local shelter who needed homes. I will admit cats can be sorta loving at times...lol


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

AlanK said:


> We still have 2 from the local shelter who needed homes. I will admit cats can be sorta loving at times...lol


I'am sure your shelter cats will find some forever homes!

Chrissy actually acts more like a dog than your run of the mill cat. Very active and playful!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hearts of Gold said:


> An outdated Nikon D200. I plan to upgrade in the next few weeks.



With what lens?  

Gorgeous photos... even more gorgeous subject!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> With what lens?


Thank you!

I used a 70-200 for these images and Apple's Aperture to enhance them!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

One more!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

She is a beautiful cat. What kind is she? 

You are a talented photographer. The pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> She is a beautiful cat. What kind is she?
> 
> You are a talented photographer. The pictures are fantastic.


Thank you!

Chrissy is a bengal.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was leaning toward bengal but wasn't completely sure. Her markings are just gorgeous.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> I was leaning toward bengal but wasn't completely sure. Her markings are just gorgeous.


Bengels make great companions! They are very active and very loyal. Chrissy is quite hilarious with her antics!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Himalayan and a mix of either Himalayan or Siamese. The Himalayan is very laid back, the mix can get pretty wild but the addition of our golden has calmed her down a bit. 

This is DC (almost 11 year old Himalayan)








This is Sky (approximately 5 year old mix)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> I have a Himalayan and a mix of either Himalayan or Siamese. The Himalayan is very laid back, the mix can get pretty wild but the addition of our golden has calmed her down a bit.


Nice photo's,very intense blue eye's, you should post some more!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks!

I love their eyes. Sky's are much darker blue than DC's but you can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

One more!


----------

